# PN



## Vera44 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Wie kann es sein dass ich per E-Mail über eine PN benachrichtigt werde aber im Forum keine PN im Posteingang  habe!?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: PN*

Hallo Vera

ICH hab Dir eine Nachricht geschrieben. Warum die allerdings nicht angezeigt wird, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Joachim (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: PN*

Hallo ihr beiden,

@Vera
Also das kann ich defenitiv nicht nachvollziehen. Im Posteingang ist nichts angekommen aber ne PN-Benachrichtigungsmail schon? Hat denn das Forum oben angezeigt, das du ne neue PN hättest und ist das Popup aufgegangen?


----------



## Vera44 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: PN*

Hallo Joachim!

Nee eben nicht. Im Forum wurde mir keine PN angezeigt. Ohne Mailbenachrichtigung hätte ich garnicht erfahren dass ich ene PN bekommen habe.


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: PN*

Hallo Vera.

Ich klinke mich mal kurz mit ein.

Was mir noch einfallen würde: Das war wirklich die Benachrichtung über eine eingegangene PN und keine Mail, die ein User über das Forum an Dich gesendet hatte? 
Ich weiß - wir alle können lesen, aber manchmal übersieht man ein Detail. 

Andere (technische) Optionen wären noch:
- jemand war mit Deinem PC und Deinem Account (Auto-Login?) online und hatte dadurch Zugriff auf das PN-Fach
- jemand hat Deine Daten erraten/ausspioniert und damit Deinen Account gekapert - um die PN zu löschen
- Du hast die PN doch irgendwie selbst gelöscht, wobei man dafür schon gezielt Hand anlegen muss

Alles in allem aber, wegen einer PN, ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. :?

Das Postfach (PN) war auch nicht überfüllt? Aber dann geht nur die Nachricht an Deine Mailadresse raus, dass es eben voll ist. 

Beste Grüße 
Annett, momentan etwas ratlos


----------

